# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  leaking sand filter

## gymeamal

I have a old Weir sand filter which still works fine. I have noticed that the outlet from the filter to the pool is has a wet spot going down the side of the filter where it comes out and goes into the five way control.\, and under neath the filter is wet. I know that I will have to unscrew it from inside the filter and use some sort of adheasive to seal it up with, it will have to be from the inside or the other wise it will blown away if its on the outside as soon as it is switched on 
Has anyone had this problem and fixed it them self and what is the name of the some sort of adheasive that I would have to use

----------


## ScottieDog

I would be interested to know if you have progressed on your repair as I too have an old (blue; fibreglass reinforced) Weir filter with the same leak - and does its job magnificiently after 20plus years of operation. So the leak (salt water) does not go on the concrete floor, I strategically positioned a 'tear drop' shape of silicone 'at the equator' of the filter, with a small bucket below. I am planning to repair this leak, however my intuition tells me to expect a perished flat rubber washer. 
A year ago, I replaced the rubber washer on the two outside couplings (after finding a supplier who makes neoprene rubber washers and delivers Australia wide) - fitted perfectly. BTW - no pool shop could help me. The five way control valve is called a Multiport Valve (MPV), which on this filter is side-mounted by those couplings I just mentioned. I have just replaced the rubber spider gasket (5 spoke) inside the MPV - the repair did involve special attention to preparation - and is now working beautifully with no leaks, and no need for the FPI (brand) two-way valve to be 'in use' on the waste line - I just leave it in the 'open' position now. 
You may be interested to know of my brand of salt cell chlorinator is a 20plus yr old 'Clearwater' - and is like the old Chevy engine - never dies, just keeps on going. I bought online a new replacement salt CELL the other week - 5 yr warranty, the GENUINE part for $199 (heavily discounted bargain) delivered to the door. RRP $490, confirmed from my local pool shop. Check out 'Maple Street Pool Shop' in Sydney. You will be pleasantly surprised - service was brilliant.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## dynamictiger

Honestly why?  20 years old.  Gonna cost maybe $800 to replace.  Why bother?   
Anyway it is not possible to repair a sand filter without spending more than it would cost to replace it.

----------

